# Flathead northeast ohio Mosquito ?



## punkfinisher (Apr 4, 2015)

I always see pictures of Big flathead being pulled out of mosquito anyone have any tips on good places to try for shorefishing flathead? Running slip sinker rig with 2-3 oz no roll and live chubs and bluegill? Specific areas or lakes to target? Growing tired of channel cats maxing out at 20-26 inches


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Never fished mosquito but find a big shallow flat and drift biggg slip sinkers set to a foot off the bottom with big gold fish or bullheads with the dorsal clipped off about 3/4 of the way down with about 1/2 to 1 oz of weight half way between the bait and the bobber so the bait can still swim around. Tape a glowstick to your bobber. Youll catch em


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

We caught this one about 5 weeks ago drifting crawler harnesses in the south end of lake. Seems like they are all over that lake. I know of people who have caught 40 plus pounders from there.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

Was fishing the north end in some lily pads during a bass tournament a few years back, throwing a chatterbait I had a giant flathead on. Fought it for awhile got it close to the boat a couple time but it would make long runs, eventually it was like it just opened its mouth and let go. Was the biggest fish I've ever had on.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ment to say slip bobbers above not slip sinkers


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I seen pics on OGF of them being caught at the cemetery on the shore. I've caught them on the north end in the middle of the day drifting w/ jig and crawler on the 10fow flats.
Walnut Creek bridge would be a good area. I would also think the west side of the causeway in the shallow water where the stumps are might be a good place to try. Imagination Station launch area too if there are any laydowns accessible from shore.
More than anything I would think catching one would involve just putting the time in.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Lewzer. You mean this one? I love posting this. Cemetery wading


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep. That's it. I can't imaging catching that monster wading. 

Here's the old thread that could give the op more info.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/mosquito-lake-flatheads.18194/


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What's wrong with 20" to 26" Channels? Some good eatin' there! Never ate a big Flattie, so I don't know what they taste like, or if you're just fishing for sport. 

One time my BIL and I were on the north end of Skeeter, and drifted past a float for a floatline, driftline, whatever it's called. Just after that a boat came zooming up and yanked the line. I don't know if that was his regular schedule, or if he saw us drift near his float and thought we might have messed with his rig! 

Anyway, he pulled about 150lbs of nice Channels off that line! No big Flatties on that pass. We talked to the guy. Turned out he was hunting Flatties, and we asked what he was using for bait. Live bluegill. They're in there!


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

I have seen two guys from w.va who come up to mosquito just for flatheads they fish out from the cemetery using live bluegill I think I asked them why mosquito and not piedmont or clendening and they told me that they do better there than the other lakes . I personally never caught one but I here tappan has the best numbers . never fished there though.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

steelhead steve said:


> I have seen two guys from w.va who come up to mosquito just for flatheads they fish out from the cemetery


Which Cemetery?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## ratherbe..... (Apr 14, 2014)

Buddy and I gave it a shot for flattys last night. Mosquito lake, boat, just south of the causeway in a bay mouth. Sadly no flattys. .. However Channel cats love bluegill too. 30 in,28 in,24 in and some sandwich size. Maybe next time! all cats released for another day.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

My PB Flattie. Caught on the causeway. Five inch bluegill.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

How heavy? Just an amazing fish!

Congrats.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I love how you have to peak AROUND the fish...lol.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> How heavy? Just an amazing fish!
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks. The scale I had only went to 50lbs. Obviously, she's heavier than that. I had to lean her up against my body to keep her held up for the pic. My guesstimate is around 65-70lbs.
The Causeway Baitshop told me about a 70-80lb specimen a guy brought in to show off. They shamed him into releasing it.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Live Bluegills do it again. Congrats.


----------

